# AWE Tuning Audi TT RS Build Thread



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

AWE Tuning has taken the TT RS under its wing. This particular TT RS has already gained some attention through the development of the AWE Tuning SwitchPath™ exhaust, though here’s a bit more detail, all in one place, for your viewing pleasure. 










The car arrived at AWE Tuning HQ as a stock TT RS (impressive in its own right), but that was about to get better. 










*The Baseline* 
We put it on our in-house dyno to get some baseline numbers. Keep in mind, different dynos read differently – this is the same AWD Mustang Dyno that AWE Tuning uses for all development, to keep things consistent. 










*Getting Measurements* 
So off it went onto a lift for measurements and prototyping. The TT RS is no slouch from the factory, but a quick look around inspired confidence. We knew that we could do better. 
Like all of our systems, we started out by taking measurements of the stock exhaust to ensure that our prototype exhaust retained OEM fitment. 










Over the next week or so, we’ll be releasing tidbits about the catalog, culminating in the release of the comprehensive TT RS line, by AWE Tuning. 
So stay tuned, this is a good one! 

PS: Quick shout out to our friends at BlownEuros for some of the shots you’ll see in this thread.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Exciting stuff!! 

Keep us posted!!!!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Nice to see this emerging. Those coming to the G2G on Saturday will get the advanced viewing and hearing of the final product...exhaust, FMIC and GIAC! Good times! :beer:


----------



## krenshaw (Feb 16, 2012)

^^ Sooooo very much looking forward to checking your car out!


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

*The SwitchPath™ Exhaust* 
We measured and re-measured to ensure that everything would have an OEM quality and fitment. Once that was done, ‘twas prototype time. 










The TT RS was determined to be a great platform for the AWE Tuning SwitchPath system. The SwitchPath system until this point had been used only on the Audi R8, but we felt that due to complaints about the tone of the TT RS in sport mode at highway speeds, a SwitchPath system with options would make a lot of sense for the TT RS. 

The difference on the TT RS system versus the R8 would be that the R8 valves on the AWE Tuning SwitchPath are triggered by throttle level, whereas the TT RS valves open based upon boost levels. Translation: This was a new SwitchPath model all together. 










The result: A new-for-the-TT RS SwitchPath system, which made the engine sing a little louder, and sound a little sweeter (and along the way, a system that lost some weight – to the tune of 9.5lbs less than the stock unit). 




























*The SwitchPath Activator* 










While AWE Tuning’s master fabricators were prototyping the Exhaust and Cat Deletes (Cat Deletes to be covered later in this thread), AWE Tuning engineers were hard at work on the in-cabin AWE Tuning SwitchPath Activator. A new SwitchPath Activator was designed with the TT RS in mind that would enable the SwitchPath system to work independently of the Sport button. 










We envisioned a sleek control module that was not only simple to operate, but integrated elegantly within the cabin so that to the untrained eye it felt right at home. 










By placing the AWE Tuning SwitchPath Activator in the ashtray, we were able to achieve our goal of seamless cabin integration. Smoker? The AWE Tuning SwitchPath system is your reason to quit. 

So here’s the bottom line: This system is ready for business when you want it to be, and ready for a business meeting when you don’t. It’s truly the best of both worlds. And man, is that SwitchPath Activator button addictive. 

All in all, this now one of our finest systems to date. It will retail for $2899, which will include the SwitchPath exhaust system as well as the in-cabin SwitchPath Activator. More, right here. 
Stay tuned, we’re going to make this TT RS even more aggressive tomorrow…


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

krenshaw said:


> ^^ Sooooo very much looking forward to checking your car out!


Tick tock, almost time! It's awesome, believe me.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

*Bad news for cat lovers. *
The TT RS sounded good, but there’s a contingent that felt that another option was required. Enter the AWE Tuning Cat-Delete pipes. The best part about them, (aside from the sound and power), is that with OEM-quality fitment, the AWE Tuning Cat-Deletes can be used with the stock TT RS system. 










With the new Cat-Deletes in place, the car was strapped onto AWE Tuning’s in-house AWD mustang dyno. Max gains were seen to the tune of 11hp and 15tq, with peak gains of 7hp and 8tq.
Dyno sheets below:










And some video, which is worth a million words: 















This will be launched with the rest of our TT RS catalog and retail for $309. More information can be found here 

And we’re not done yet. Stay tuned for more – coming up, intercoolers, wheels and of course, some software to take it to the finish line.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

*Front Mount Intercooler and New Shoes*

*AWE Tuning Front Mount Intercooler *

While doing street and dyno logging, we noticed some nice opportunity ahead due to higher intake air temperatures than we like to see. The TT RS needed a larger Front Mounted Intercooler before it could safely and efficiently make more power.










As you see here, the crash bar on the TT RS hangs out in a very “inopportune” location. The style of intercooler we’ve engineered for the A4, A5 and Q5 would not work on the TT RS. AWE Tuning operates at the intersection of practicality and performance – so hacking was not an option. 

The AWE Tuning engineering team was going in. 
We decided to make our Intercooler rectangular much like the stock one, but significantly thicker to improve cooling. Our final dimensions are 6 x 5.785 x 22” without including the end tanks. Translation: 80% more cooling area.

*End tanks*










Intercooler end tanks were CNC’d out of a solid block of aluminum to ensure the maximum amount of strength, smooth airflow and to guarantee no leaks.




















With the new intercooler in place, we strapped the TT RS back onto the in-house dyno for a few more pulls. Not only did we see max gains of 17hp/17tq at the crank, but we also lowered Intake Air Temperatures (IATs) by 22 °F, on stock software. This is a big push in the right direction, and will set the stage for big gains from G.I.A.C. software. When released, the AWE TT RS Front Mount Intercooler will retail for $1499.










*Wheels*










Meanwhile, HRE P40 wheels were added to the mix. Not only are they lighter than the stock wheels, but they add some distinction. We approve. 

Next up: software (after the break).


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Looking good!


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Nothing new intercooler wise.

It's basically the same as Pro-Alloy, Forge Motorsport and Wagner.
The CNC parts are a nice touch though, and looks good flowing wise.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

has anyone proved a bigger fmic is going to get you faster numbers on the road? cause i've been lurking on the uk tt forums and i have yet to see anyone show 1/4 proof or similar...

yes colder air is better bla bla bla...


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

One thing is very clear, it will be the most expensive TT RS FMIC out there.

* $1499,- *


----------



## nj_v-dub (Aug 27, 2008)

Happy to know AWE's working on an FMIC. Hopefully NO modifications are necessary like Forge's system. Whats the planned release date?


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

R5T said:


> One thing is very clear, it will be the most expensive TT RS FMIC out there.
> 
> * $1499,- *


WOW :what:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

R5T said:


> One thing is very clear, it will be the most expensive TT RS FMIC out there.
> 
> * $1499,- *


With those CNC'ed end tanks it will be well worth it.:thumbup:


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for your interest everyone! The AWE Tuning TT RS Front Mount Intercooler will not require any modifications. It is a simple bolt on AWE Tuning performance upgrade that utilizes factory hoses, designed to work perfectly without modifying any factory safety equipment. Core and end tank assembly is included, of course along with all necessary installation hardware.

The TT RS end tanks as noted are CNC machined from a single block of 6061 aluminum, and are quite significant to ensure the smoothest flow possible, utilizing a high efficiency bar and plate intercooler core. 

The hp gains were significant- max gains of 17hp @6150rpm, and torque was increased by 17tq max @4050rpm, while IATs were lowered by 22 degrees F. We also saw a .8psi decrease in pressure drop (-73%) over stock. As with all AWE Tuning products, there will be no CEL when running our intercooler. Guaranteed. 

Stay tuned for more as we roll out more from the TT RS catalog, for the pending release later this week!


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

*Hard Pipes and BOV fiting...*

Lets talk now about Hot and Cold side Hard Pipes with a BOV Flange. Are you in the process of designing a system? If Not, please do, and I will send you my cash for the kit in advance lol.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

And while your at it, why not design a FMIC for maximum eficiency by removing the crash bar so you can get a taller core in. I for one am used to this being a pivitol factor in just about every car I have modified. Im sure there will be buyers if you make it. If not, im sure others will jump on it...


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Dan.S said:


> And while your at it, why not design a FMIC for maximum eficiency by removing the crash bar so you can get a taller core in. I for one am used to this being a pivitol factor in just about every car I have modified. Im sure there will be buyers if you make it. If not, im sure others will jump on it...



I don't understand why people would trade the crash bar for a slightly taller IC on a street car.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

JohnLZ7W said:


> I don't understand why people would trade the crash bar for a slightly taller IC on a street car.


(who said anything about strictly street?)

Becasue we dont plan on wrecking the cars... and we track our cars often. There is a purpous for everything, and if you dont want it, doesnt mean someone else does not, and wont utilize the potential.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

This shows that most are not just "slightly taller" its SIGNIFICANT:

One of my cars:

stock









not stock with crash bar removed


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Dan.S said:


> (who said anything about strictly street?)
> 
> Becasue we dont plan on wrecking the cars... and we track our cars often. There is a purpous for everything, and if you dont want it, doesnt mean someone else does not, and wont utilize the potential.


I don't know anyone that plans on wrecking their cars but I don't trust 99% of the other drivers on the road.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

JohnLZ7W said:


> I don't know anyone that plans on wrecking their cars but I don't trust 99% of the other drivers on the road.


I do not either, and I have been driving my car without the crash bar going on 7 years without incident...


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

dan.s said:


> i do not either, and i have been driving my car without the crash bar going on 7 years without incident...


that. Intercooler. Is. Fu*****g. Huge!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

The bigger the better.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

R5T said:


> The bigger the better.


omg I want it!!!!


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

joshsmith said:


> omg I want it!!!!


http://www.thsperformance.co.uk/product/2.0_TFSI_Intercooler_THSINT-TFSI


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Now that is a properly sized core...


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

But still toooo thin.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

*The Flash*










With the AWE Tuning SwitchPath™ exhaust, Cat-Delete pipes, and Front Mount Intercooler now on the car, it was time for G.I.A.C. to do its thing with the TT RS. After the software was loaded, we put the TT RS back on the dyno and ran the car again. Peak gains were 33hp/45tq on 93 Octane, running G.I.A.C.’s Stage 2 programming, which is optimized for the larger intercooler. 
Recall back, the car is 360hp/367tq at the crank, stock.
Today, we’re looking at a 415hp/419tq TT RS. 

Not only do we see respectable gains, but the G.I.A.C. software for the TT RS also allows for program switching between their 91, 93 and 100 octane files as well as Valet and Stock files through the G.I.A.C. Flashloader. The G.I.A.C. Stage 2 software is $1100. 




























*The Gauge *

With great power comes great responsibility. We fitted our TT RS Boost Gauge so the owner could keep track of his newly elevated boost levels. The TT RS Boost Gauge, like our other gauges, matches the interior lighting and integrates elegantly into either the driver’s side vent or any of the three center vents. All necessary hardware is included in the $199 kit.



















When the dust had settled, the TT RS had gained 55hp/52tq using strictly the parts which will be available to you… After the break.

Contact an AWE Tuning Audi specialist to make your TT RS a bit more special. 1.888.565.2257, 215.658.1670 or [email protected].


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Well done guys:thumbup:


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## joek81 (Jun 8, 2011)

Is the boost gauge available to purchase?


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?i45b4k


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Today is the day.
Last weekend the TT RS catalog by AWE Tuning was revealed to a private group of TT RS drivers. Great turn out – many great shots like this one, by Chris Dodds. 










AWE Tuning president Todd Sager revealed the catalog, upgrade by upgrade, and today, that catalog is officially… live. 

Check out the full line of AWE Tuning TT RS performance technology, ready to unlock performance for the TT RS. Right here. Audi performance specialists are standing by at at 1.888.565.2257, 215.658.1670 or [email protected]. 
Thanks for following along!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

*My review of the complete package after our epic G2G...*

As a refresher, I'm running GIAC 93 tune, AWE SwitchPath exhaust with secondary cat deletes and the AWE FMIC. The end result on the Dyno revealed what the butt dyno already knew, a significant bump to 415hp and an even more impressive torque curve! I'm a believer that you brag about horsepower but actually drive with torque and this thing pulls like a freakin freight train! It is smooth as silk from way down low to redline. People were asking me how it felt at the G2G and all I could say was it felt like stock on steroids. Everything just feels right...it's not peaky or surge prone...it just lays down more power at every point of the rev range. The 2.5T is a real gem and the mods all work together to unlock more of its potential without jeopardizing operating tolerances. 

The SwitchPath exhaust is spectacular and fits the personality and character of the RS perfectly, IMO. Sound is a very subjective thing but I can't imagine any RS owner would be disappointed in the sound character. The thing that is less subjective is the functionality of the system, and in this regard, the SwitchPath exhaust is unmatched. It is beautifully tuned to eliminate any unpleasentness in the lower rev range when the valve is closed and can be driven all day in comfort. This mode is especially nice when you're on the handsfree phone at highway speeds and at any rev level. But when you hit the gas and trigger the valve to reroute the exhaust, the resultant sound is beyond anything I have experience. It is so addictive! Speed gathers really quickly, so the little burst you just did to trigger the valve will be short-lived and so is the roar. The valve closes down as the boost drops and returns relative peace to the cabin once again. We had a great weather day during the recent G2G and I used the override switch to open the valve all the time on the backroads. With the windows down the exhaust note was simply intoxicating! I couldn't get enough of it. In this mode, it is way more aggressive than the OEM sport exhaust in S mode. The beauty of the system is in its functionality...you have the best of both worlds at the press of the throttle or the in-cockpit override button. 

One thing that surprised me was the huge difference in power delivery at very low boost levels the GIAC tune made on top of the other mods. This enables me to drive the car pretty aggressively without ever triggering the valve...about 10psi. Words are inadequate to convey the level of transformation these mods have caused in the car. Everything I love about the RS...refinement, 5-cylinder sound and performance...is still there, there's just more of it! I'm happy to meet up with other owners and let you experience it first-hand. Ceepers and AppleChilli took me up on the offer at the G2G, maybe they can share their opinions too.

Overall, I couldn't be happier with the end results. The car is really well sorted out and has capabilities that surpass all expectations.


----------



## jibbed (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey Guys,

Great car - good to see such rapid development! 

Curious Black BeauTTy - did you dyno the car back to back with the muffler bypass open vs shut? Would be curious to see if there's any gains there?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

I know they did flow measurements on it during the development phase in each mode but not sure about dyno. I seriously doubt there is any measurable difference though. It is a very free flowing design in the valve-closed position. In fact, they tested the back pressure at redline in the forced closed position and it was still fine. I know it sure sounds faster though!


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

I've been following the AWE development with interest and excitement. 

My last Audi had their stage II catback system and GIAC tune. 

My Cayman S has their catback system, which had impressive rwhp gains and a proper sound fitting for this Porsche muzzled from the factory. 

The Switchpath system sounds perfect for me, but given that I already have the OEM sport exhaust it's difficult to spend nearly $3000 on a replacement system. 

Good work AWE nonetheless. :thumbup:


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

AWE: how much iteration did you do on the exhaust design to "tune" the sound, and what exactly did you do?


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Great question. This should provide some additional info: 

In the case of the TT RS, when boost is under 10psi, exhaust is routed through the rear muffler and Helmholtz resonator path. The Helmholtz resonator is tuned to cancel the resonance that naturally occurs in the 2000 rpms range (what TT RS owners sometimes complain about), and the perforated core muffler is tuned to muffle higher frequencies, which become more prevalent with higher rpms. The combination of traditional muffling (perforated core with wrapped packing materials), and sound cancellation (Helmholtz resonator) produces extraordinarily civilized volume with a pleasing tone. 

Then… Anything over 10psi opens the Control Valve for minimized backpressure, dumping most of the exhaust gasses out the driver side tailpipe. However, a discrete central resonator upstream takes the harsh edge off this “straight piped” flow. A small amount of gas flow still runs through the rear muffler and Helmholtz resonator path, which further contributes to the symphonic sounds generated by this exhaust. 

Developing an exhaust system is indeed a combination of art and science…certainly both go into every AWE Tuning exhaust system. Definitely the case with the TT RS (this is personally one of my favorites).


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Will/AWE said:


> In the case of the TT RS, when boost is under 10psi, exhaust is routed through the rear muffler and Helmholtz resonator path. The Helmholtz resonator is tuned to cancel the resonance that naturally occurs in the 2000 rpms range (what TT RS owners sometimes complain about), and the perforated core muffler is tuned to muffle higher frequencies, which become more prevalent with higher rpms. The combination of traditional muffling (perforated core with wrapped packing materials), and sound cancellation (Helmholtz resonator) produces extraordinarily civilized volume with a pleasing tone.


 Any way to swap in a muffler that doesn't clip the higher frequencies? I think that might be why the AWE exhaust has lost the characteristic 5-cylinder tone


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Any way to swap in a muffler that doesn't clip the higher frequencies? I think that might be why the AWE exhaust has lost the characteristic 5-cylinder tone


 I think you need to hear it in person before making that statement. I don't think it lost any of the character. On the contrary, it has been enhanced to my ear. There isn't much character changing tech going on in straight pipe mode, so how could it lose any character? It emits the sound it is supposed to IMO.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Black BeauTTy said:


> I think you need to hear it in person before making that statement. I don't think it lost any of the character. On the contrary, it has been enhanced to my ear. There isn't much character changing tech going on in straight pipe mode, so how could it lose any character? It emits the sound it is supposed to IMO.


 A couple folks that were at the meet said it sounded like the videos (shrugs). I'm sure it sounds great, just not for me. So far APR sounds closest to what I'm looking for and the sport exhaust with cat delete will hold me over for awhile.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Any way to swap in a muffler that doesn't clip the higher frequencies? I think that might be why the AWE exhaust has lost the characteristic 5-cylinder tone


 We have done a lot of 5 cylinder work with the VW Rabbit, Golf, and Jetta, and the TT RS exhaust has the same core harmonics. It is slightly subdued due to the fact that a turbo is muffling the exhaust sound, but that exotic tone you hear is because we know how to work with, not against, the 5 cylinder engine. 

Try these (better) videos, which in my opinion do the system more justice-


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

There’s nothing wrong with a little sibling rivalry. More about the just released AWE Tuning TT RS Catalog, right here.


----------



## jibbed (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey guys (you may have already answered this - so apologies if you have) - but are you planning on releasing a turbo-back system?


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

It is something that we are currently looking into, but no firm plans have been set


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Will/AWE said:


> Thanks for your interest everyone! The AWE Tuning TT RS Front Mount Intercooler will not require any modifications. It is a simple bolt on AWE Tuning performance upgrade that utilizes factory hoses, designed to work perfectly without modifying any factory safety equipment. Core and end tank assembly is included, of course along with all necessary installation hardware.
> 
> The TT RS end tanks as noted are CNC machined from a single block of 6061 aluminum, and are quite significant to ensure the smoothest flow possible, utilizing a high efficiency bar and plate intercooler core.
> 
> ...


Will the front bumper fit straight on again or does it need some modification/cutting to fit.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

There is no bumper modification required to run the AWE Tuning TT RS Intercooler.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Will/AWE said:


> There is no bumper modification required to run the AWE Tuning TT RS Intercooler.


THX, good to know.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Will/AWE said:


>


I would use a set of these.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

R5T said:


> I would use a set of these.


All that corrugated pipe? Yuck.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Marty said:


> All that corrugated pipe? Yuck.


It's the same with the OEM stuff.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Audi’s TT RS is cool. The AWE Tuning’s TT RS is 25 degrees cooler. 










CNC’d end tanks and a massive 80% increase in cooling area translate into max power gains of 17hp and 17ft-lb tq. 










Learn more, here


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Will/AWE said:


> Audi’s TT RS is cool. The AWE Tuning’s TT RS is 25 degrees cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the best TT RS FMIC as a direct replacement i have seen so far.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Will/AWE said:


> Audi’s TT RS is cool. The AWE Tuning’s TT RS is 25 degrees cooler.


Thanks Will. Could you add the test procedure / context to this graph to help make it meaningful? For example:

1) Was the ambient temperature the same when each curve were taken?
2) Was the intercooler initial temperature (the aluminum temperature) the same when each curve was taken?
3) How does the difference between the curves change after repeated pulls?


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Marty said:


> Thanks Will. Could you add the test procedure / context to this graph to help make it meaningful? For example:
> 
> 1) Was the ambient temperature the same when each curve were taken?
> 2) Was the intercooler initial temperature (the aluminum temperature) the same when each curve was taken?
> 3) How does the difference between the curves change after repeated pulls?


1) Ambient temperature was ~60 degrees F. All testing was done within 2hrs so this only fluctuated a few degrees. A correction was then applied to normalize the data.

2) We didn’t monitor the surface temperature but we did monitor IATs to make sure we returned to a steady state condition.

3) The delta between the two fluctuated only 3 degrees over 5 back to back tests.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Will/AWE said:


> 1) Ambient temperature was ~60 degrees F. All testing was done within 2hrs so this only fluctuated a few degrees. A correction was then applied to normalize the data.
> 
> 2) We didn’t monitor the surface temperature but we did monitor IATs to make sure we returned to a steady state condition.
> 
> 3) The delta between the two fluctuated only 3 degrees over 5 back to back tests.


Thanks. Looks like some great work. Was all the testing done on a stationary car on the dyno?

Also, how do the core dimensions of the AWE unit compare to the stock core? It says "80% more area", but do you have the numbers? 

Oh, and is there an intro special on these things, or what?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Will,
where do I sign up for one? This is the best TTRS intercooler I have seen on the market to date.:thumbup:


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Marty said:


> Also, how do the core dimensions of the AWE unit compare to the stock core? It says "80% more area", but do you have the numbers?


It's listed earlier in the thread...basically 6x6x22 without end tanks.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Marty said:


> Thanks. Looks like some great work. Was all the testing done on a stationary car on the dyno?
> 
> Also, how do the core dimensions of the AWE unit compare to the stock core? It says "80% more area", but do you have the numbers?
> 
> Oh, and is there an intro special on these things, or what?


IAT testing was done on the dyno. This was done to minimize the amount of variables during testing. Unfortunately no intro special on them.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Issam Abed said:


> Will,
> where do I sign up for one? This is the best TTRS intercooler I have seen on the market to date.:thumbup:


Thanks! Shoot me a PM and we can get you in line!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Black BeauTTy said:


> It's listed earlier in the thread...basically 6x6x22 without end tanks.


Looks like ~6"x5.8"x22" from the earlier post, thanks. Now I just have to search around to dig up the stock intercooler core size...


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Marty said:


> Looks like ~6"x5.8"x22" from the earlier post, thanks. Now I just have to search around to dig up the stock intercooler core size...


OEM is 3x6.3x21 I believe.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

OEM = 535mm x 160mm x 80mm, 6,848cm³)

Inch = 21.1 x 6.3 x 3.15


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

R5T said:


> OEM = 535mm x 160mm x 80mm, 6,848cm³)
> 
> Inch = 21.1 x 6.3 x 3.15


Nice precision!


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

There is not much more to gain size wise, but a lot of gain in flow.


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

R5T said:


> OEM = 535mm x 160mm x 80mm, 6,848cm³)
> 
> Inch = 21.1 x 6.3 x 3.15


This is an example of why I :heart: Mr. R5T. I swear he is secretly a GmbH engineer 

Thanks again for all the info you provide Hans!!!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

R5T said:


> There is not much more to gain size wise, but a lot of gain in flow.


What do you mean by this? Are you saying that the stock intercooler is especially lossy compared to aftermarket ones? Is there any data to support this?

In an intercooler, you'll get a reduction in static pressure across the intercooler due to the temperature drop of the air itself, plus a reduction in pressure due to "frictional losses" of forcing air through the pipes in the first place.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

The OEM intercooler is fine when on the move, but held in traffic on a hot day the temperatures are coming down much slower then with a aftermarket one, and that is a fact.
With OEM HP's i would not mind changing the thing, but when you remap it, i would also replace the FMIC for something better. 

Like that beautiful piece of engineering above.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Did you guys stop development for the TT-RS?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Marty said:


> Did you guys stop development for the TT-RS?


Hey Marty,
They currently have boost gauge, FMIC, GIAC tune, 2nd cat-deletes and SwitchPath exhaust. What are you interested in seeing developed?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Hey Marty,
> They currently have boost gauge, FMIC, GIAC tune, 2nd cat-deletes and SwitchPath exhaust. What are you interested in seeing developed?


All of their stuff looks great, and this thread was very active for a while but has since gone dead, so I was just curious what they're up to! 

Downpipe maybe? Turbo kit?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Marty said:


> All of their stuff looks great, and this thread was very active for a while but has since gone dead, so I was just curious what they're up to!
> 
> Downpipe maybe? Turbo kit?


I figured that might be the case.  I've never been a big fan of stage 3 on a DD, too many issues with them in my experience. Since it is my car, I didn't want to go this route. If AWE is interested in developing a stage 3 kit, it'll have to be with someone else's car! I can't hand it over for months on end for development...look at the time it is taking for the first stage 3 kit to emerge. The DP is probably more doable if they think it is worth the effort. If they think it is worth doing, id be happy to collaborate with them again.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't like the shiny badge placement on the intercooler. 
It kill's the stealth look, even in this picture it interups the stealth look. 
i would remove immediately .


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

R5T said:


> I don't like the shiny badge placement on the intercooler.
> It kill's the stealth look, even in this picture it interups the stealth look.
> i would remove immediately .


 Hahaha, I don't even see it anymore. Geez, it really is noticeable in that shot though. Thanks for reviving this thread though. More development beginning later this month!:thumbup:


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Why not just put it on top in the middle out of sight.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

I have no idea what drove the placement, I'll ask about it though. No reason it couldn't be done in black either.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

R5T said:


> Why not just put it on top in the middle out of sight.


We don't see a problem with it.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

R5T said:


> I don't like the shiny badge placement on the intercooler.
> It kill's the stealth look, even in this picture it interups the stealth look.
> i would remove immediately .


LOL


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

AWE Tuning TT RS SwitchPath™ Exhaust systems have been turning heads everywhere they go. Here is a video sent in by one owner who described his SwitchPath system as “..deep, mellow, smooth and exciting off idle while a classic race-sound five-pot above 4000 RPM.” Learn more, here.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Intake?*

Hi Will,

Do you have any plans for an intake for the TTRS? Thanks.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

We may work on something down the road, but it is not something that we have planned at this time.


----------

